# Gaming Monitor evtl benötigt? Verunsichert bzgl hz Zahl/Größe



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

*Gaming Monitor evtl benötigt? Verunsichert bzgl hz Zahl/Größe*

Moin noch einmal.

Nach GPU etc würde ich mir evtl auch noch gerne einen neuen Monitor zulegen.
Jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert. Im Bereich gaming wird hier ja oft 144hz empfohlen und Fsync usw ... und das für Schwindelig hohe Preise 

Ich hab noch einen "normalen" 60hz TFT den Samsung SyncMaster BX2235 LED

Die GPU wird ja gerade die GTX1060.

Macht es Sinn da auch etwas neueres anzuschaffen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Wenn DU es Dir leisten willst, macht es durchaus "Sinn". Es ist aber auf keinen Fall "nötig". Es ist halt nur nice to have. FALLS du auf einem sehr hohen Niveau Online-Shooter spielst, wären 144Hz halt ein Vorteil, aber da wäre ehrlich gesagt eine GTX 1070 statt der 1060 der größere Vorteil  

Ich persönlich würde eher sagen: wenn man sowieso nen neuen Monitor wollte, DANN lieber gleich 144Hz nehmen. Aber ansonsten: wenn du nix vermisst, dann nutz den Monitor noch eine Weile.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

Also wenn ich anstatt einer GTX1060, eine GTX1070 kaufen würde, hätte ich einen größeren Vorteil als wenn ich meinen Monitor auf einen 144hz Modell aufrüste?

Die GTX1070 ist wieviel % schneller als die GTX1060? Und bei den Shootern wählt man ja eh eine low-mid Auflösung der FPS zuliebe 

Also kann der Vorteil eines 144hz Monitors ja nicht hoch sein?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich anstatt einer GTX1060, eine GTX1070 kaufen würde, hätte ich einen größeren Vorteil als wenn ich meinen Monitor auf einen 144hz Modell aufrüste?
> 
> Die GTX1070 ist wieviel % schneller als die GTX1060? Und bei den Shootern wählt man ja eh eine low-mid Auflösung der FPS zuliebe
> 
> Also kann der Vorteil eines 144hz Monitors ja nicht hoch sein?


 also, welche Shooter spielst du denn? Und was für ne CPU hast du? Bei nem 144Hz-Monitor KANN es halt passieren, dass du ein Bild MINIMAL früher siehst als bei nur 60Hz - aber es ist auch viel "Glauben" damit verbunden, denn allein die Pingschwankungen beim Gamen sind meist höher als der Effekt 60 vs 144 Hz. 

Eine 1070 wäre ca 25% schneller als eine 1060.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

Hab noch den Xeon E3 1231 v3 3,4 Ghz

Ich hab nur hier ähnliche Fragen mal angeguckt und da haben alle auf die 144hz Variante "geschworen" weil das Bild viel flüssiger sein soll. 

Ich spiele aktuell eigentlich nur H1Z1 King of the Kill, ansonsten eher kleinere Games wie Diablo 3 oder Hearstone.

Ich sehe die Twitch Streamer zB mit ihren GTX980ti auf niederigen oder mittleren Einstellungen H1Z1 spielen weil es dann flüssiger laufen soll anscheinend.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Also, für solche Games brauchst du 144Hz echt nicht. 144Hz wirkt halt auch bei weniger FPS, zB 60 FPS, irgendwie "smoother", aber du "brauchst" es nicht wirklich. 

Und dass Leute Shooter wiederum bei niedrigen Einstellungen spielen hat in der Tat damit zu tun, dass sie mehr FPS haben. Wenn du nur 40 FPS hast, dann ist die Chance groß, dass du ein neu berechnetes Bild wirklich relevant später siehst. Bei 40 FPS hast du halt alle 1/40Sekunden ein neues Bild, das sind 25 Millisekunden. Wenn du Pech hast, ist das so, als wäre Dein Ping direkt um 25 höher. Das kann bei einem schnellen Shooter dann der Unterschied zwischen Kill und Death bedeuten. Daher spielen viele lieber bei weniger Details, WENN der PC bei höheren Details Probleme hat, 80-90 FPS zu erreichen. 

Bei twitch-Streamern kommen noch weitere Dinge dazu: erstens streamen die Leute ja live, und das frisst Rechenleistung. Wenn die bei hohen Einstellungen ohne Streaming 60 FPS haben, haben die vlt beim twitchen nur noch 40 FPS, und dann stellen die lieber niedrigere Details ein. Zudem spart das auch Bandbreite, denn es können ohnehin nur wenige Leute in super Qualität streamen, weil nur wenige Leute eine dafür ausreichende Bandbreite beim Upload haben. Und last but not least: viele hören halt davon, dass es "besser" sei, um gut zu spielen, und machen es einfach, glauben einfach blind daran. Und wenn sie mal wieder bei höheren Details spielen und nicht gut drauf sind, dann meinen die zu wissen, dass es ganz klar an den Detaileinstellungen lag. Aber in Wahrheit ist es bei vielen Gamern nur ein "gefühlter" Vorteil. Genau wie zB so was wie BESONDERS gute Mauspads oder solche Dinge. Das spielt bei vlt 1% der Gamer, einer absoluten Elite WIRKLICH eine Rolle, aber ansonsten ist das eher Psychologie wie zB beim 90kg schweren Rennrad fahrenden Rentner, der sich nen Flaschenhalter aus Carbon kauft, weil das Rad dann 8,8 und nicht 8,9 kg wiegt und er meint, viel schneller fahren zu können  


Ob sich 144Hz für DICH lohnen, musst du selber entscheiden. Es ist echt ne nette Sache, aber nur Du kannst entscheiden, ob es Dir das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

Und dann 24zoll oder 27?

Hab bei einem Beitrag gesehen, dass es 24zoll mit 144hz für ca 250€ empfohlen wurden. Ist das die ein gängiger Preis oder bekommt man für weniger auch schon gute Ergebnisse?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Und dann 24zoll oder 27?
> 
> Hab bei einem Beitrag gesehen, dass es 24zoll mit 144hz für ca 250€ empfohlen wurden. Ist das die ein gängiger Preis oder bekommt man für weniger auch schon gute Ergebnisse?


  144Hz gibt es nicht günstiger, bzw. nur wenig günstiger: das hier ist wirklich der ALLERbilligste, den du aktuell bekommen kannst https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00IG0Z0HY  bei den Meinungen aufpassen: die können für 4 Varianten gelten, da der Link auch für die 27-Zoll-Version und die beiden 24/27-Zoll-Versionen mit nur 60Hz gilt.

27 Zoll kosten bei 144Hz dann nicht weniger als 310€. 


24 reichen den meisten aus, 27 Zoll ist halt für manche besser, manche sagen aber auch, dass sie dann zu sehr die Pixel sehen und lieber bei 24 bleiben. Oder halt WQHD als Auflösung, aber das ist dann wieder teurer.


----------



## MichaelG (28. September 2016)

Übrigens bräuchtest Du bei einer Geforce einen Monitor mit GSync, nicht mit Freesync. Freesync ist für Systeme mit AMD-GPU´s.  uund meinen Acer Predator mit GSync möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Übrigens bräuchtest Du bei einer Geforce einen Monitor mit GSync, nicht mit Freesync. Freesync ist für Systeme mit AMD-GPU´s.  uund meinen Acer Predator mit GSync möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


  das kostet aber deutlich mehr, und ich hab das Gefühl, dass ihm schon die 250€ für einen der günstigsten 144Hz-Monitore ohne g-sync eher fast schon zu viel sind.   Daher hab ich erst gar nicht mit dem Thema angefangen, denn der billigste Monitor mit g-sync ÜBERHAUPT kostet 400€...


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

Wtf 
Also wieviel gibt man denn für einen solchen Monitor aus? mehr als für die GPU? 

Und ich spiel seit ca 4-5 Jahren mit nem 60hz TFT.....

Also 24zoll reichen mir vollkommen. Gibts nur 60hz und 144hz oder gibts auch was dazwischen was zu empfehlen wäre?

Und was ist das mit dem GSync? hab irgendwo mal gehört das kann sogar schlecht sein ...


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Wtf
> Also wieviel gibt man denn für einen solchen Monitor aus? mehr als für die GPU?
> 
> Und ich spiel seit ca 4-5 Jahren mit nem 60hz TFT.....
> ...


 es gibt eigentlich aktuell lediglich noch ein paar Modelle mit 75Hz, aber da ist die Differenz zu 60Hz zu gering. Es gibt noch vereinzelt was mit 100 oder vlt auch 120 Hz, aber da spart man dann nichts mehr im Vergleich zu 144Hz. 




> Und was ist das mit dem GSync? hab irgendwo mal gehört das kann sogar schlecht sein ...


 ich wüsste nicht, wieso es schlecht sein sollte  ^^  Es kostet halt nen fetten Aufpreis, weil GSync im Gegensatz zu AMDs Pendant (Freesync) ein Hardwaremodul im Monitor braucht. 


Wie gesagt: du wirst mit Deinem Monitor ganz sicher wunderbar zurecht kommen. Nur wenn du mal 144Hz hattest, wirst du es halt "gut finden" und weiter behalten wollen. Es ist aber echt nicht "wichtig".

Und dass manche so viel dafür zahlen: ne Graka kauft man ca alle 2 Jahre neu, zumindest als Gamer     aber nen Monitor behält man dann ja idR auch mind 6-7 Jahre. Früher kosteten "brauchbare" Spiele-Monitore so oder so schon mehr als eine "gute" Grafikkarte - ich hab für meine ersten 3 Monitore locker 400-600DM bezahlt, das wäre wie heute um die 300-400€, und das waren dann schon eher die "günstigeren" für Spiele geeigneten Modelle. Monitore sind halt sehr billig geworden, daher erscheinen 250€ sehr viel und 400-500€ irrsinnig viel


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (28. September 2016)

Ok. Ich hab noch nie soviel für einen Pc Monitor ausgegeben  Wusste nichtmal das man da soviel Geld ausgeben kann.

Also evtl erstmal meinen 60hz behalten und abwarten ob mit der neuen Hardware (GPU,Ram) es mir reicht?

Mal so by the way. Ich höre immer, dass CPUs eine neue GPU ausbremsen können wenn sie zu alt sind. Wie sieht das da mit meinem Xeon E3 1231 v3 3,4 Ghz aus? Bremst der die neuen Karten aus?


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hab noch nie soviel für einen Pc Monitor ausgegeben  Wusste nichtmal das man da soviel Geld ausgeben kann.
> 
> Also evtl erstmal meinen 60hz behalten und abwarten ob mit der neuen Hardware (GPU,Ram) es mir reicht?
> 
> Mal so by the way. Ich höre immer, dass CPUs eine neue GPU ausbremsen können wenn sie zu alt sind. Wie sieht das da mit meinem Xeon E3 1231 v3 3,4 Ghz aus? Bremst der die neuen Karten aus?


 nein, da gibt es aktuell auch keine CPU, die nennenswert besser für Gaming wäre. Der einzig stärkere ist der i7-6700k, und das auch nur wegen des höheren Taktes, der bisher aber kaum was bringt. Du hast eine absolute Top-CPU was Spiele angeht. Die CPU wirst du locker 4-5 Jahre mindestens noch nutzen können und mit "alle 2-3 Jahre neue Grafikkarte" wieder die dann jeweils neuesten Games auf hohen Details spielen können.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (29. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, da gibt es aktuell auch keine CPU, die nennenswert besser für Gaming wäre. Der einzig stärkere ist der i7-6700k, und das auch nur wegen des höheren Taktes, der bisher aber kaum was bringt. Du hast eine absolute Top-CPU was Spiele angeht. Die CPU wirst du locker 4-5 Jahre mindestens noch nutzen können und mit "alle 2-3 Jahre neue Grafikkarte" wieder die dann jeweils neuesten Games auf hohen Details spielen können.



Klingt super 
Dann warte ich nochmal ab was die neue Hardware so rauskitzelt ....

Danke Dir!!


----------



## Minion85 (29. September 2016)

Hallo Leute wollte mir auch grade nen neuen Monitor bestellen meine Frage welcher ist besser ? https://www.caseking.de/asus-pg248q-rog-swift-61-cm-24-zoll-180-hz-g-sync-dp-hdmi-tfas-091.html  oder  https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XB241Hbm...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475143783&sr=8-1&keywor oder https://www.amazon.de/Asus-PG278Q-M...ie=UTF8&qid=1475143783&sr=8-4&keywords=g+sync


Danke


----------



## svd (29. September 2016)

Ich würde es von deinen Lieblingsspielen abhängig machen. Wenn du viel Multiplayer-Shooter auf sehr kompetitivem Level spielst, würde ich den 24" Acer nehmen.
Für den größten Überblick ohne die Augen viel bewegen zu müssen. Für mich wäre der 24" ASUS den Premiumaufschlag nicht wert. Für 500€ holte ich da definitiv was größeres.

Wenn du quer durch den Gemüsegarten spielst und es nicht tragisch ist, wenn du vorest (bis du die 980 austauscht) nicht immer die vollen 144Hz erreichst, nimm den 27" ASUS.
Da hast du dann auch eine schönes Gerät für die kommenden Grafikkarten. Aber pass auf, wo du den kaufst. Die billigsten Anbieter bei Amazon machen keinen seriösen Eindruck.


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte mir auch grade nen neuen Monitor bestellen meine Frage welcher ist besser ? https://www.caseking.de/asus-pg248q-rog-swift-61-cm-24-zoll-180-hz-g-sync-dp-hdmi-tfas-091.html  oder  https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XB241Hbm...f=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1475143783&sr=8-1&keywor oder https://www.amazon.de/Asus-PG278Q-M...ie=UTF8&qid=1475143783&sr=8-4&keywords=g+sync
> 
> 
> Danke


  schwer zu sagen. Der Asus bei Caseking hat halt sogar 180Hz, wobei Du das an sich fast nie sinnvoll nutzen kannst, und er hat nur FullHD. Der Asus bei Amazon wiederum hat 144Hz und WQHD, aber kostet auch deutlich mehr. Für MICH wäre letzterer insgesamt besser für Gaming. Allerdings ist der nur mäßig bewertet, hat sicher damit zu tun, dass Asus bei vielen Modellen sehr große Qualitätsschwankungen hat - bei Preis-Leistung sieht der nicht so dolle aus. Und hast du denn überhaupt eine moderne Nvidia-Grafikkarte?


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (29. September 2016)

Habe gerade den hier gefunden und war vom Preis so überzeugt.
Aber ich finde nirgens eine Hz Zahl.

Was kann der denn? 

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CFFFGUM/?tag=glv-21&ascsubtag=4f5b32c8f2e6d782329a974207c784a1


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Habe gerade den hier gefunden und war vom Preis so überzeugt.
> Aber ich finde nirgens eine Hz Zahl.
> 
> Was kann der denn?
> ...


  der hat 60Hz. Der günstigste mit 75Hz wäre der hier iiyama G-Master GE2488HS-B2 Black Hawk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Golgomaph (29. September 2016)

Das günstigste Modell, zwar mit 60Hz aber im Gegensatz zum GE2488HS mit höhenverstellbarem Fuß (sehr praktisch), hergestellt von iiyama, ist der B2482HD .. der wird nicht mehr auf der Herstellerseite aufgeführt, ist bei MF aber noch erhältlich. 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich persönlich keinen günstigeren 24"-Full-HD 60Hz-Monitor gefunden, den ich so nehmen würde ohne erstmal den Hersteller zu recherchieren. 

Kann aber auch an mir liegen ^^


----------



## Minion85 (30. September 2016)

Hallo habe mir jetzt den 180 HZ Asus bestellt ,naja bin gerade in meine neue Wohnung gezogen da war das Limit für den Monitor halt bei 500 Euro angesetzt .
Spiele zzt noch auf einen Samsung 22 Zoll der 6 Jahre alt ist 

ips Pannels hm .. das habe ich nicht genommen habe keine Lust den Monitor Thausendmal hin und her zu schicken wegen clauding oder wie auch immer das heisst .Hoffe mit dem Asus 24 Zoll habe ich alles richtig gemacht ?Spiele viele Shooter und Rollenspiele wie zb Witcher 3 LG und Danke


Aso ja Habe eine GTX 980 von EVGA  und I7 6700 K


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir jetzt den 180 HZ Asus bestellt ,naja bin gerade in meine neue Wohnung gezogen da war das Limit für den Monitor halt bei 500 Euro angesetzt .
> Spiele zzt noch auf einen Samsung 22 Zoll der 6 Jahre alt ist
> 
> ips Pannels hm .. das habe ich nicht genommen habe keine Lust den Monitor Thausendmal hin und her zu schicken wegen clauding oder wie auch immer das heisst .Hoffe mit dem Asus 24 Zoll habe ich alles richtig gemacht ?Spiele viele Shooter und Rollenspiele wie zb Witcher 3 LG und Danke
> ...


  Ja, passt schon. Aber um die 180Hz auszunutzen, wäre es ggf sinnvoll, dass du mit weniger Details spielst, damit du viel FPS hast - FALLS es um Multiplayer geht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

Anmerkung zu den 180 Hz:
Diese erreicht man bei dem Gerät nur über Overclocking, das muss du wenn dann am Gerät manuell einstellen. Von Werk aus läuft es standardgemäß mit 144 Hz. Ich würde allerdings einen Gegenvergleich 144 zu 180 vom Bild her machen. Wenn man das Maximum wählt ist es zwar noch einen klitzekleinen Tacken schneller, es könnten allerdings sichtbare Artefakte in der Spielgrafik vorkommen, gerade bei Polygon-Kanten.

Mein GSync ist auch per OC bis 165 Hz nutzbar, ich bleibe aber bei 120/144 Hz. Einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied erkenne ich dazwischen nicht, darum ist mir persönlich ein fehlerfreies Bild wichtiger.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minion85 (30. September 2016)

Ok danke habe ihn jetzt aufgebaut und muss sagen der Fuss ist ganz Schön FETTTT echt der nimmt die hälfte  meines Schreibtisches ein.Jetzt meine Frage sitze ca 90 cm vom Monitor weg ist das zu nah ? Mache ich mir die Augen kapput dann schicke ich ih wieder zurück! Mir kommt es echt ganz schön nah vor oder es ist ungewohnt HM....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

Knapper Meter ist vollkommen okay. Ich spiele auch etwa in nem ähnlichen Abstand.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minion85 (30. September 2016)

Hier gibt es Thausend Einstellungen ,gibt es irgendwo nen Guid oder Hilfestellung zu Kontrast ec was so Optimale werte sind ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es Thausend Einstellungen ,gibt es irgendwo nen Guid oder Hilfestellung zu Kontrast ec was so Optimale werte sind ?


Da hilft nur Do-it-yourself. Jeder hat ein individuelles Sehempfinden und eigene Vorstellungen von einem idealen Bild.

Ich würde die Helligkeit so auf 30-40% setzen, alles darüber ist suboptimal. Farbwerte in nem User-Profil auf Standard lassen. Von den vordefinierten Profilen (Games, Film, Picture o.ä.) halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Und beim Kontrast, tja, da musst du selber solange probieren bis es für deinen Augen ideal eingestellt ist.

Monitor-Einrichten ist immer eine Wissenschaft für sich. [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da hilft nur Do-it-yourself. Jeder hat ein individuelles Sehempfinden und eigene Vorstellungen von einem idealen Bild.
> 
> Ich würde die Helligkeit so auf 30-40% setzen, alles darüber ist suboptimal. Farbwerte in nem User-Profil auf Standard lassen. Von den vordefinierten Profilen (Games, Film, Picture o.ä.) halte ich persönlich nicht viel. Und beim Kontrast, tja, da musst du selber solange probieren bis es für deinen Augen ideal eingestellt ist.
> 
> ...



ja, Helligkeit und oft auch Kontrast sind ab Werk meist viel zu hoch eingestellt, weil es "knalliger" wirkt. Ruhig mal runterstellen, vor allem Helligkeit, sich etwas dran gewöhnen und glücklich sein


----------



## Minion85 (30. September 2016)

Danke für eure Hilfe sagt mal das Bild ist Jetzt OK aber haut mich nicht um  Da hätte ich eins mit ipsnehmen sollen TNT oder wie die heissen sehen alle gleich aus oder ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. September 2016)

TN kann in Sachen Farbtreue natürlich nicht mit IPS mithalten, IPS ist widerum zum Zocken eher zweite Wahl, weil nicht so reaktionsschnell wie TN. Du bekommst zwar das farbechtere Bild, musst dafür aber das höhere Vorkommen von Schlierenbildung ertragen.

Ich plädiere für TN. Lieber ein nicht so geniales, jedoch sauberes Bild mit deutlich weniger Bewegungsunschärfe.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe sagt mal das Bild ist Jetzt OK aber haut mich nicht um  Da hätte ich eins mit ipsnehmen sollen TNT oder wie die heissen sehen alle gleich aus oder ?


 Es hängt auch immer ein wenig vom Modell ab. Generell kann TN genauso gut aussehen wie IPS. Die frage ist aber, was du mit "haut mich nicht um" meinst. Ein guter Monitor macht ja nicht aus einer guten Spielegrafik eine Ultra-Hammer-Grafik   sondern er stellt das Bild so dar, wie es natürlicherweise nun mal ist. Oder hast du da jetzt Farben, die definitiv nicht stimmen können? Schlechten Kontrast? Man muss u.U. halt durchaus eine Weile rumprobieren, bis man eine Einstellung findet, die einem passt. Und für 100% Farb"echtheit" muss man sogar ein teures Messgerät verwenden. 

Aber generell kann ein TN-Panel, wenn es gut ist, die Farben auch so gut darstellen wie ein IPS-Modell. Bei IPS ist das halt "leichter" zu bewerkstelligen, und schwache TN-Panels sind bei den Farben nie farbtreu, wobei auch da viele User das gar nicht merken, außer sie haben zB nen Ausdruck mit den Farben, wie sie sein SOLLTEN und vergleichen das mit dem Bild am Monitor. Für IPS müsstest du aber deutlich mehr zahlen, wenn es auch 144 oder mehr Hz haben soll. Zudem kann es bei IPS das sogenannte IPS-Glow geben. Da hast du ein "Glitzern" oder auch helle Flächen, wenn du den Blickwinkel etwas änderst.


----------



## Minion85 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ok danke Jungs eine Frage noch bekomme bei bf 4 ca 120 FPF auf hohen Einstellungen mit der 980 ist es ein Unterschied ob ich mit 100 FPS oder 140 spiele ?Also ums so mehr fps ich habe um so ein flüssigeres Bild bzw Herz?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> Ok danke Jungs eine Frage noch bekomme bei bf 4 ca 120 FPF auf hohen Einstellungen mit der 980 ist es ein Unterschied ob ich mit 100 FPS oder 140 spiele ?Also ums so mehr fps ich habe um so ein flüssigeres Bild bzw Herz?


 natürlich isses noch flüssiger, wenn du mehr FPS hast. Aber du "brauchst" nicht 140-150 FPS, nur damit du die 144Hz gut nutzen kannst. Selbst bei nur 60 FPS hast du einen Vorteil, weil es sich angenehmer anfühlt und/oder weil du trotzdem viel mehr Updates hast, ob gerade schon ein neues Bild fertig berechnet wurde. Du siehst also im Zweifel ein frisch berechnetes Bild früher als bei 60Hz.

Bei aktiviertem GSync wiederum läuft der Monitor immer so schnell, wie die Grafikkarte grad ist. Da wäre natürlich dämlich, wenn du ausschließlich Spiele hast, die Dein PC mit maximal 60-70 FPS schafft, bzw. Detailmodi wählst, bei denen er nur 60-70 FPS schafft. Denn dann hättest du genauso gut auch gleich nur nen 60Hz-GSync-Monitor nehmen können


----------



## Minion85 (2. Oktober 2016)

OK danke  für eure Hilfe Super ,  ich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufieden mit den richtigen Einstellungen sieht das Bild echt super aus.
Ich hätte da eine Idee meint ihr es Lohnt sich eine GTX 980 gegen eine Gtx 1080 oder 1070 zu tauschen merkt man da Leistungstechnisch was ? Oder ehr nicht so ?


----------



## svd (2. Oktober 2016)

Der Leistungsunterschied liegt bei 25%. Am oberen Spektrum der Grafikeinstellungen ist das spürbar, in höheren Auflösungen natürlich auch. Schon die 4GB VRAM der GTX980 können hinderlich sein.

Ob es sich lohnt... kommt darauf an, wie du generell spielst. Für "FullHD auf hoch" muss es nicht unbedingt sein, finde ich. 

Für eine GTX980 bekommst du noch so 200-250€, je nach Modell und Glück. Die absolut billigste GTX1070 kostet dich knappe 400€, sonst eher durchschnittliche 450€.
Das wäre ein 150-250€ Upgrade. Mir wär's, ehrlich gesagt, zu hoch. 
Wenn ich schon die Grafikkarte wechsle, erwarte ich mindestens eine Verdopplung der Leistung zu einem vertretbaren Preis von etwa 300€ (Verkauf eingerechnet). 
(So hatte ich es damals auch mit "660Ti auf 980" gehalten.)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2016)

Minion85 schrieb:


> OK danke  für eure Hilfe Super ,  ich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufieden mit den richtigen Einstellungen sieht das Bild echt super aus.
> Ich hätte da eine Idee meint ihr es Lohnt sich eine GTX 980 gegen eine Gtx 1080 oder 1070 zu tauschen merkt man da Leistungstechnisch was ? Oder ehr nicht so ?


Du hast ja mit GSync bereits den Vorteil dass du keinen Performance-Einbußen zu befürchten hast, welche man sonst mit üblichen VSync hinnehmen muss. D.h. das Potential der 980er kannst du real ausschöpfen, und wie svd bereits erwähnte ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zur 1070 nicht so immens groß. Der Unterschied liegt hauptsächlich beim doppelten RAM.

Wenn du momentan nur Spiele von 2015 oder älter zockst reicht die wohl 90% der Fälle, bei ganz aktuellen TIteln könnte (!) es mit den 4GB irgendwann knapp sein, muss aber jetzt nicht der Fall sein wenn du nicht unbedingt das Maximum an Grafikpracht herauszukitzeln versuchst. Wenn es nicht zwingen ULTRA sein muss und dir Hoch bis Sehr Hoch reicht, reicht auch deine jetzige Karte noch einige Zeit.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es hängt auch immer ein wenig vom Modell ab. Generell kann TN genauso gut aussehen wie IPS. Die frage ist aber, was du mit "haut mich nicht um" meinst. Ein guter Monitor macht ja nicht aus einer guten Spielegrafik eine Ultra-Hammer-Grafik   sondern er stellt das Bild so dar, wie es natürlicherweise nun mal ist. Oder hast du da jetzt Farben, die definitiv nicht stimmen können? Schlechten Kontrast? Man muss u.U. halt durchaus eine Weile rumprobieren, bis man eine Einstellung findet, die einem passt. Und für 100% Farb"echtheit" muss man sogar ein teures Messgerät verwenden.
> 
> Aber generell kann ein TN-Panel, wenn es gut ist, die Farben auch so gut darstellen wie ein IPS-Modell. Bei IPS ist das halt "leichter" zu bewerkstelligen, und schwache TN-Panels sind bei den Farben nie farbtreu, wobei auch da viele User das gar nicht merken, außer sie haben zB nen Ausdruck mit den Farben, wie sie sein SOLLTEN und vergleichen das mit dem Bild am Monitor. Für IPS müsstest du aber deutlich mehr zahlen, wenn es auch 144 oder mehr Hz haben soll. Zudem kann es bei IPS das sogenannte IPS-Glow geben. Da hast du ein "Glitzern" oder auch helle Flächen, wenn du den Blickwinkel etwas änderst.



Also ich kenne kein TN Panel das mit guten IPS Displays mithalten kann, nicht einmal mit (A)MVA kann TN mithalten. Das ist nun einmal die älteste und schlechteste Monitortechnik. Ich persönlich würde heute niemals mehr einen Monitor mit TN Panel kaufen. Bei mir hat sich als Kompromiss was spieletauglichkeit, Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue angeht MVA als passend erwiesen. 

Kann natürlich immer mal sein, dass ein mieses IPS / MVA Display schlechter aussieht als ein sehr gutes TN, das bestreite ich nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich kenne kein TN Panel das mit guten IPS Displays mithalten kann, nicht einmal mit (A)MVA kann TN mithalten. Das ist nun einmal die älteste und schlechteste Monitortechnik. Ich persönlich würde heute niemals mehr einen Monitor mit TN Panel kaufen. Bei mir hat sich als Kompromiss was spieletauglichkeit, Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbtreue angeht MVA als passend erwiesen.
> 
> Kann natürlich immer mal sein, dass ein mieses IPS / MVA Display schlechter aussieht als ein sehr gutes TN, das bestreite ich nicht.


Widerum, wenn man keinerlei Schlieren und extreme Bewegungsunschärfen haben möchte, kommt nix an die Reaktionsschnelligkeit der "alten" TN-Technik. Dies war z.B. mir besonders wichtig, da verzichte ich vorerst auch gerne auf optische Brillanz.

Man muss halt noch einige Jahre warten bis man mit der OLED-Technik im Monitor-Segment weiter fortgeschritten ist und diese Displays langlebiger sind als es jetzt der Fall ist. Diese Technik würde dann endlich Reaktionsschnelligkeit und Top-Bild ohne Kompromisse vereinen.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. Oktober 2016)

Wegen der Schlieren habe ich ja sicherheitshalber auch zu einem MVA Panel gegriffen, halt als Kompromiss aus Preis und Darstellungsqualität. Bei neueren IPS Displays gibt es aber auch keine Schlieren, das ist immer noch so ein Mythos von vor fünf Jahren. 
Fast alle aktuellen Nicht-TN-Panels haben einen Overdrive Modus selbst für schnellste Spiele. 

Sorry, ich habe einfach generell, wenn ich die Wahl habe, lieber ein gutes Bild und schöne Farben aus jeder Blickrichtung, ein TN Panel kommt mir jedenfalls nicht mehr ins Haus. Nur weil mit der veralteten günstigen TN Technik die Gamer abgezogen werden, muss man das ja nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wegen der Schlieren habe ich ja sicherheitshalber auch zu einem MVA Panel gegriffen, halt als Kompromiss aus Preis und Darstellungsqualität. Bei neueren IPS Displays gibt es aber auch keine Schlieren, das ist immer noch so ein Mythos von vor fünf Jahren.


 und dass TN nicht farbtreu sein können ebenso. 

Es ist einfach nur eher Geschmackssache - ich kenne auch viele, die IPS getestet haben und es nicht mögen. Aber rein objektiv muss ein gutes TN-Panel nicht schlechter sein als ein IPS-Panel. Du kannst mit nem guten TN-Panel auch den Farbraum "profimäßig" abdecken. Lediglich der Blickwinkel ist ein echter Vorteil von IPS, aber wer sitzt schon schief vor dem Schirm? ^^   

Wenn man natürlich schon von vornherein mit dem Vorurteil reingeht, dass TN schlechter ist, wird man sich schon beim Konfigurieren keine Mühe geben - dann kommt das natürlich nicht an das "geliebte" IPS-Modell ran. und so oder so: wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat, wird man ohnehin nicht merken, ob es nun NOCH besser geht oder nicht. Und solange die Farben nicht wirklich "verhunzt" ist, werden die weitaus meisten Nutzer ihren neuen Monitor, egal welches Panel, gut finden und zufrieden sein. 


PS: *ich gehe natürlich stets davon aus, dass wir immer von der gleichen Preisklasse reden*! Sonst macht das ja keinen Sinn...  Dass ein MVA für 600€ natürlich besser ist als ein TN-Monitor für 300€, das sollte ja klar sein - wäre ja auch mehr als bescheuert, wenn es nicht so wäre und einer dann trotzdem den Aufpreis zahlt... der billigste aktuell 27-Zoll-MVA mit 144Hz kostet zB 600€ (Full-HD) - ein 27 Zoll TN-Modell mit 144Hz und Full-HD nur 300€. Da würde ich selbstverständlich eindeutig erwarten, dass der MVA besser ist.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (5. Oktober 2016)

Ok ich habe doch noch eine abschließende Frage. Ich habe die Tage immer wieder Artikel der Fachliteraturen gelesen zum Thema Gaming Monitor. Und bin immer noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt was das Thema *Gsync vs FreeSync *angeht.

Für einen "normalen Gamer", gibts da eine Empfehlung? Ich meine wir reden hier über zwei Verfahren die auf das selbe hinnaus wollen. Allerdings kostet Gsync ungleich mehr als das FreeSync.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe doch noch eine abschließende Frage. Ich habe die Tage immer wieder Artikel der Fachliteraturen gelesen zum Thema Gaming Monitor. Und bin immer noch nicht ganz aufgeklärt was das Thema *Gsync vs FreeSync *angeht.
> 
> Für einen "normalen Gamer", gibts da eine Empfehlung? Ich meine wir reden hier über zwei Verfahren die auf das selbe hinnaus wollen. Allerdings kostet Gsync ungleich mehr als das FreeSync.


  Das ist an sich das gleiche, nur dass G-Sync über ein Zusatzmodul im Monitor läuft, weswegen die Monitore dann auch mehr kosten, und  Freesync wird eher über die Treiber und Grafikkartenchips geregelt. G-Sync geht nur mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten, Freesync nur mit AMD-Grafikkarten. Ein kleiner Vorteil von G-Sync ist vielleicht, dass es schon bei nur 30FPS anfangen kann, und Freesync erst bei 40 FPS. Allerdings: wer sich extra nen Sync-Monitor kauft und dann noch 144Hz, die Games dann mit Grafikdetails spielt, die nur 35 FPS ermöglichen, der hat bei der Monitorwahl nicht ganz nachgedacht ^^


----------



## Minion85 (5. Oktober 2016)

Danke Leute warte noch etwas  mit der neuen Karte denke werde mir ne 1080 Ti holen wenn sie kommt ,der Monitor ist echt gut .
Ich mache sogar mehr Kills im Multyplayer und spiele besser


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist an sich das gleiche, nur dass G-Sync über ein Zusatzmodul im Monitor läuft, weswegen die Monitore dann auch mehr kosten, und  Freesync wird eher über die Treiber und Grafikkartenchips geregelt. G-Sync geht nur mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten, Freesync nur mit AMD-Grafikkarten. Ein kleiner Vorteil von G-Sync ist vielleicht, dass es schon bei nur 30FPS anfangen kann, und Freesync erst bei 40 FPS. Allerdings: wer sich extra nen Sync-Monitor kauft und dann noch 144Hz, die Games dann mit Grafikdetails spielt, die nur 35 FPS ermöglichen, der hat bei der Monitorwahl nicht ganz nachgedacht ^^



Genau das habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Wann macht es Sinn so einen Monitor zu benutzen, bei welchen FPS Werten oder Spielen?
Wenn ich jetzt zB eine GTX1070 habe und in meinem Lieblingsspiel damit 90+ FPS erreiche .... macht es dann Sinn einen Sync Monitor zu besitzen?
Ist der Unterschied sehr hoch gegenüber einem "normalen" Gaming Monitor mit 144hz aber ohne Sync?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2016)

Sagen wir es mal so:
GSync gewährleistet dir ein immerzu sehr flüssig wirkendes und vor allem ruhiges Bild, selbst wenn die Frames gelegentlich mal absacken, sagen wir mal von deinen 90 Frames im Lieblingsspiel auf unter 60 Frames. Es garantiert dir eine absolut ruckelfreie Wiedergabe.

Bei normalen 144 Hz-TFTs ohne GSync kann es dagegen im Härtefall (!) zu gewisser "Unruhe" kommen, eben weil das normale VSync selbst schon die theoretisch vorhandene Leistung runterdrückt. Es verhindert ja wie man weiss das "Zerreissen" des Bildes, genannt Tearing, und das wirkt sich auch auf die allgemeine Framesausbeute aus.

Ich gebe dir mal ein Beispiel (hatte ja selbst erst einen Standard-144er und nun nen GSync):
Auf dem vorherigen TFT mit 144 Hz liefen Spiele wie "Tomb Raider 2013" oder "Ryse" bei mir in der Regel mit gut 60-70 Frames (Full-HD, Max. Details, 8x Kantenglättung), aber hin und wieder, bei sehr Performance-lastigen Stellen ging die Rate auch mal spürbar runter, und so kam es auch zu deutlich sichtbaren Rucklern bzw. weniger geschmeidiger Bildübergängen. Trotz 144 Hz. VSync halt.

GSync dagegen wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die Spielgeschwindigkeit aus. Die Rate blieb immer stabil oder lag sogar höher (bei gleichen Spieleinstellungen!), und besagte Stellen hat GSync sauber aufgefangen. Ruckler adé! [emoji4] 

Ich für meinen Teil bereue den Kauf von GSync nicht. Klar, kostet nochmal etwas mehr als gängige 144er, aber mir ist ein permanent butterweiches Bild und Performance-Erhalt doch recht wichtig, darum war es mir den Aufpreis am Ende wert. Und? Bin seeeehr zufrieden. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ok verstehe.
Aber nehmen wir mal ein nvidia System mit Gsync Monitor vs Ein vergleichbares AMD System mit FreeSync

Ist der sichtbare Unterschied jetzt so deutlich?

Ich frage natürlich aus folgendem Grund. 

FreeSync Monitor + AMD GPU = k.a geschätzte 500-600€ ?
Gsync Monitor + nvidia GPU = k.a geschätzte 800€ ~


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2016)

Es ist ein rein subjektives Empfinden, manchen (wie mir) fällt der Unterschied auf, anderen weniger oder gar nicht. Da kann ich meine persönliche Erfahrung nicht als allgemeingültig hinstellen. Muss jeder selbst in der Praxis mal testen ob's einem was bringt und es ihm lohnt.

AMD ist der günstigere Weg, rein vom Euro-Wert betrachtet, aber ob FreeSync ähnlich gut läuft wie GSync, da bin ich leider nicht aussagefähig. Hatte immer nur NVIDIA, habe auch jetzt NVIDIA, und werde aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch bei bleiben, weil ich eben nie schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht hab. Da Schau ich auch mal über den Preisunterschied AMD vs. NVIDIA hinweg. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2016)

Also, bei Free/GSync geht es nicht so sehr um ein "Ruckeln", sondern um das so genannte Tearing. Das kann zB bei Strategiespielen ein wenig wirken, als würde das Bild ein bisschen "geisterhaft" nachziehen, was man u.U. auch als minimales Ruckeln wahrnimmt. Aber das Entscheidende kennst du vlt von Games, in denen du sehr schnell die Kamera nach links&rechts bewegen kannst, zB ein Shooter, und dann das Bild horizontal zweigeteilt zu sein scheint. Das liegt an folgendem: 

der Monitor hat zB 60Hz und will ein Bild anzeigen. Die Grafikarte hat aber berechnet mehr als 60 Bilder pro Sekunde, zB 90 FPS, und hat schon da nächste Halbbild fertig berechnet, und dieses halbe Bild ist schon ein paar Pixel "weiter links" als das vorige - der Monitor zeigt dieses halbe Bild an plus das leicht versetzte vorige Bild, und schon hast du diesen Versatz. Bei aktiviertem VSync, was es seit einigen Jahren als Softwarelösung in den meisten Games gibt, wird die Grafikkarte dann auf 60 FPS beschränkt, so dass es nicht passieren kann, dass schon ein halbes neues Bild parat ist, wenn der Monitor ein Bild anzeigen will. 

Mit GSync/Freesync wiederum passt sich nicht die Grafikkarte dem Monitor an, sondern umgekehrt: die Karte schafft 90 FPS? Dann läuft der Monitor eben mit 90Hz. Die Karte schafft nur 45 FPS? Dann arbeitet der Monitor eben mit 45Hz usw. - der Monitor updatet das Bild immer GENAU dann, wenn die Grafikarte ein neues Bild anbietet. 


Natürlich ist GSync also angenehmer als es nicht zu haben, aber auch mit einem FreeSync-Monitor kannst du super zocken, und FALLS Tearing vorhanden ist, dann kann man VSync im Spiel aktivieren. Daher finde ICH den Aufpreis für GSync überhaupt nicht lohnenswert. 

Zudem gibt es inzwischen auch adaptives VSync, da werden die FPS deutlich intelligenter begrenzt, so dass du keine massiven FPS-Verluste hast, nur weil die Karte ganz knapp unter den Hz des Monitors arbeitet. Früher mit normalem VSync war es im Zweifel so, dass du bei einem 60Hz-Monitor nur 30 FPS hast, obwohl die Grafikkarte 55 FPS schafft - aber 55 sind eben keine 60, und es wird auf 30 begrenzt, weil dann jedes Bild einfach 2x angezeigt wird: 2x 30FPS = 60Hz. Bei einem Monitor mit 144Hz ist das Thema ohnehin nicht so kritisch, weil das Ziel nicht 60 FPS sind, sondern 144Hz.


AMD hat halt aktuell keine "HighEnd"-Karten. Die RX 480 ist so stark wie eine GTX 1060 und wäre derzeit die einzig vernünftige starke AMD-Karte. Es gibt zwar noch die Nano, Fury und Fury X, aber die bieten nicht viel mehr Leistung als eine RX 480, sind aber ein wenig (Fury) oder sogar deutlich (Nano, Fury X) teurer. Die Fury X zB kostet 450€ und ist leistungsmäßig zwischen einer GTX 980 und 980 Ti, aber näher an der 980 als an der 980 Ti. Die GTX 1070 ist also schon schneller bei gleichem Preis.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ok derzeit mit jetziger R9 270x 2GB habe ich zB in meinem "Lieblingsspiel" H1Z1 die Details gut reduziert und komme auf 50-80 FPS je nach Umgebung. In den Städten ist das Spiel hungriger da droppen meine FPS auf 50 ... selten sogar auf 45 runter. Im Gelände sind sie eigentlich immer bei 70~

Würde es mir aktuell etwas bringen die Spielsoftwareoption VSync zu aktivieren?

Und wenn ich mit der GTX1070 dann auf 90+ konstante FPS komme im selbigen Spiel wie sieht es dann aus? Und wenn ich dann mich entscheide einen neuen Monitor zu erstehen .... GSync kostet mich dann 499 Euro das ist mir einfach zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Ok derzeit mit jetziger R9 270x 2GB habe ich zB in meinem "Lieblingsspiel" H1Z1 die Details gut reduziert und komme auf 50-80 FPS je nach Umgebung. In den Städten ist das Spiel hungriger da droppen meine FPS auf 50 ... selten sogar auf 45 runter. Im Gelände sind sie eigentlich immer bei 70~
> 
> Würde es mir aktuell etwas bringen die Spielsoftwareoption VSync zu aktivieren?


 du meinst DEaktivieren? ^^  Wenn du es AKTIVIERST, dann werden die FPS immer gesenkt. Dann hast du zB 50 FPS, aber es wird auf 30 FPS beschränkt, damit du 2x30 = 60Hz hast. Und wenn du Werte wie 50 oder 45 FPS hast, dann hast du wohl VSync aktuell nicht aktiv. Oder doch? 



> Und wenn ich mit der GTX1070 dann auf 90+ konstante FPS komme im selbigen Spiel wie sieht es dann aus? .


 wenn du einen Monitor mit 60Hz nimmst, würde auf 60 FPS begrenzt werden. Bei 144Hz würdest du hingegen die FPS, die die Karte schafft, viel besser nutzen. Ohne VSync würdest du die vollen FPS nutzen, aber hast halt eventuell Tearing.


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (6. Oktober 2016)

FPS schwanken ja immer. Auch bei mir aktuell. Ich hab bisher immer angenommen 60FPS sollte man erreichen und mehr kann man eh nicht sehen (das menschliche Auge) Oder lag ich da falsch?

Irgendeinen Nutzen hat vsync sicher hab ich mir gesagt, aber hätte es das auch für mich mit meinen schwankenden FPS von 45-80 ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Oktober 2016)

Genau deswegen ist Free- bzw. GSync von Vorteil:
Neben der Vermeidung von Tearing halten sich besagte starke Schwankungen arg in Grenzen. VSync erarbeitet sich den gleichen Effekt zu Lasten der Grundperformance.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schl4fmu3tz3 (6. Oktober 2016)

Jo so in etwa hab ich das jetzt verstanden ....

Wenn ich auf 80 FPS komme, mein Monitor mit 60hz aber gar nicht hinterherkommt hätte ich evtl mit vsync ein ruhigeres Bild? Richtig?
Aber was wenn ich mit dem selben 60hz Monitor auf 45FPS droppe und vsync an ist? Bekomm ich dann ein Problem?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2016)

Schl4fmu3tz3 schrieb:


> Jo so in etwa hab ich das jetzt verstanden ....
> 
> Wenn ich auf 80 FPS komme, mein Monitor mit 60hz aber gar nicht hinterherkommt hätte ich evtl mit vsync ein ruhigeres Bild? Richtig?


 egal ob du 80 oder nur 40 FPS hast: mit VSync verhinderst du das oben beschriebene "Tearing" - wenn du das dann als "ruhiger" bezeichnest, dann ja: es wird ruhiger.



> Aber was wenn ich mit dem selben 60hz Monitor auf 45FPS droppe und vsync an ist? Bekomm ich dann ein Problem?


 wenn du VSync nutzt, dann wird einfach auf 30 FPS begrenzt werden, weil dann eben 2x30 FPS zu den 60Hz passen. Und wenn du kein VSync nutzt, kann es eben dieses "Tearing" geben.


----------

